# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  فيدرر إلى ثاني أدوار ويمبلدون

## الحصن نيوز

تأهل السويسري روجيه فيدرر المصنف ثانياً ووصيف بطل العام الماضي إلى الدور الثاني من بطولة ويمبلدون الإنكليزية، ثالث البطولات الأربع الكبرى لكرة المضرب، بفوزه على التايواني لو ين هسون بثلاث مجموعات متتالية، وبنتيجة (7-5 و6-3 و6-2) اليوم الاثنين.



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

